# White Cloud Minnows and Shrimp



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine sure will,they go crazy on them.


----------



## Freyr (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep. A friend tried this mix. All shrimp were eaten but the largest female, who hid until the fish were removed.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Any fish except otos will eat shrimp.


----------

